# Програмист СУБД в Санкт-Петербурге [вакансия закрыта]

## cha-chaynik

Програмист СУБД в Санкт-Петербурге

Обязанности:

- Поддержка, модификация, разработка СУБД на MySQL.

- Администрирование и поддержка серверов Б/Д.

Требования:

- Знание Bash (как языка програмирования) на очень высоком уровне.

ЛИБО:

- Понимание кода написанного на Bash

- Знание на очень высоком уровне одного из языков:

   Perl/Python/PHP/Pascal/C/C++/Ваш_вариант под Linux

И:

- Знание MySQL

- Хорошее знакомство с Gentoo Linux на уровне администратора

Дополнительно:

- Полный рабочий день с 9 до 18 (1 час перерыв на обед), 5-и дневка

- Белая з/п

- Офис в центре СПб (Исакиевская Площадь)

+7-812-3269100, ext: 7447

Андрей / Алексей

hrundix(a)gmail.comLast edited by cha-chaynik on Wed Jun 11, 2008 8:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _Sir_

Не понимаю, зачем для выполнения вышеозначенных задач необходимо торчать в офисе? Или переезжать в СПб? Разве сервера БД работают с 9 до 18-ти и поддерживать (очевидно, в стойках) их нужно исключительно из машзала? Просто, черезмерно суженный фильтр в данном случае, лишает организацию реальной возможности найти действительно классного специалиста  :Smile: 

----------

## developer

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

> Не понимаю, зачем для выполнения вышеозначенных задач необходимо торчать в офисе? Или переезжать в СПб? Разве сервера БД работают с 9 до 18-ти и поддерживать (очевидно, в стойках) их нужно исключительно из машзала? Просто, черезмерно суженный фильтр в данном случае, лишает организацию реальной возможности найти действительно классного специалиста 

 

Вот такой "дейтсвительно класный" специалист может пропасть в один прекрасный день, либо пропадать переодически. А его нахождение в офисе даёт хорошую гарантию, что если возникнет какая-то срочная задача - он не будет в это время на рыбалке  :Smile: 

----------

## cha-chaynik

Это вакансия в банке, поэтому, никакой удалёнки.

Господа! Мы все еще ищем человека!

Из того, что не перечислил:

- Вам не придется прикасаться к Мерзкософту.

- Очень хороший коллектив.

- Вменяемое руководство (никаких пинков, тычков, идиотских вопросов и претензий).

- Творческий подход приветствуется.

----------

## cha-chaynik

Вакансия Закрыта.

Спасибо всем, кто откликнулся.

----------

